
From Surveillance Communism to Surveillance Capitalism and Beyond - pseudolus
https://www.forbes.com/sites/johntorpey/2019/11/08/from-surveillance-communism-to-surveillance-capitalism-and-beyond/#7f1e5e903d33
======
xvx
All the Stasi were missing were computers to make sense of all the information
and connect the dots. Modern surveillance is insanely intrusive!

------
A4ET8a8uTh0
My parents survived full blown communism regime and the stories they
eventually shared with me instilled healthy fear of omnipresent surveillance.

And despite this, I am still debating whether wife's request for shark IQ with
camera is a good addition to our household ( incidentally, does anyone know if
it can be hacked, or at least its feed can be accessed? ).

I don't know. Maybe we just never really learn and are doomed to repeat
mistakes of the past.

~~~
giancarlostoro
You could limit it's network connectivity (firewall anything but the home
server). If it can't work offline, then it's kind of useless to me personally.
I like tech that can outlive the OEM.

~~~
xvx
One of the more advanced Roomba's I looked at required it to be online to
setup and function. Ended up getting the cheap offline model which does the
job without the security risks.

~~~
mc32
I’m curious; that offline model, does it map space as well as their new top of
the line models?

~~~
xvx
Not the one I have. It just kinda bumps all over the place like it has no
memory but it does clean the floors so it’s not a total loss!

------
ClumsyPilot
Surveillance communism: Your neighbour might hear you and report on you. The
government might go after you.

Surveillance capitalism: "We will give every person a location tracker and
microphone, and make them pay for it! Then sell data to anyone."

~~~
sambull
I tried to get my father to grasp that this isn't the 50s. These aren't file
cabinet with dubios ability to find info ever again and massive amounts of
space required to store. Data today will be sucked in and may sit but
eventually will get indexed and become searchable in seconds. The percentage
of your life represented in this data is only getting higher, and collection
of all at the current rate will be ubiquitous.

A good example is a authoritarian could take power and decide to reducate any
one posting comments not espousing the ideals of the ruler in power.

The data from the past couple years would build you a nice list for your next
sessionnof your reeducation camp fun.

~~~
HeckFeck
>A good example is a authoritarian could take power and decide to reducate any
one posting comments not espousing the ideals of the ruler in power.

This already happens on a horrendous scale in China. Since we're buying pretty
much everything from there, will it be long before they gladly sell us mass
surveillance infrastructure?

>The data from the past couple years would build you a nice list for your next
sessionnof your reeducation camp fun.

Imagine a sinister big data implementation of the ironic punishments in Dante.
It's possible should the political will arise. There's already enough contempt
for privacy in Western governments, it's not too hard to think of what's on
the horizon.

~~~
netsharc
> Imagine a sinister big data implementation of the ironic punishments in
> Dante.

A big "church" with many followers in Hollywood already make you take a
detailed personality survey and use the answers to sow doubt within yourself
during the following "interview". So yeah, it's probably very easy for someone
with more data.

------
Havoc
The guy that posted his ebook about data dictators here the other day said
something similar. Basically AI and data is the next cold war. And democracy
isn't likely to survive it

